# P-Diddly and Ashton Kutcher



## WESBC (Jul 5, 2009)

So I did quick search and didn't find anything, so if this is a repost, then my bad.


My gf just showed me this.


----------



## saabluster (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Tubig said:


> So I did quick search and didn't find anything, so if this is a repost, then my bad.
> 
> 
> My gf just showed me this.



Makes you wonder if they are CPF members on the DL.


----------



## aussiebob (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Whats diddy holding? A novatac?

Cool find!!


----------



## cue003 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

What lights are they holding? Looks like a hds and a SF.


----------



## WESBC (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Kutcher is holding a SF E2D but not sure about Diddy. I really don't know much outside of Surefires and Maglites.


----------



## ICUDoc (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Kutcher must have big hands- the E2DL looks small. Is the photo for real?


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



cue003 said:


> What lights are they holding? Looks like a hds and a SF.



Probably a Novatac. It looks like they're in a mall, and I'd be surprised if you could find an HDS in a mall.


----------



## WESBC (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



KeyGrip said:


> Probably a Novatac. It looks like they're in a mall, and I'd be surprised if you could find an HDS in a mall.




I believe this was shot at Diddy's "White Party" for the 4th of July


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

that looks like a gold colored Novatac with the flat sides.


----------



## Search (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

That looks like a Novatac and an E2D or E2DL.

If it is a Novatac, this screams photoshop.

The Nova is way to big. Someone one another board must be behind it.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

It's a Novatac but I don't think it's gold. The picture itself has a strange tint to it but it's definitely not the same color as his gold necklace. I believe it's simply natural HA while Aston's the E2D. 

I would love to know the story behind this picture!


----------



## QtrHorse (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

It's either real or a good Photoshop and they are actually holding cigars.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Maybe its not gold but one of Novatac's "desert tan" models? OR maybe P-Diddy has enough disposeable income to have his light annodized or coated "gold"?:nana: But in all seriousness you have to figure these actors/actress's run into high end lights often enough during movies that they may eventually become interested in either purchasing a few or seeing whats out there in the world of flashlights (CPF  )


----------



## Morelite (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

It may be the Desert Tan 120M






Edit; I see that gsxrac beat me to it by a minute.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Never mind the flashlights, who are these guys? And what makes them so important?


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SleazyRider said:


> Never mind the flashlights, who are these guys? And what makes them so important?




Are you serious? P. Diddy is the famous artist formerly called Puff Daddy. Ashton Kutcher made his fame for "That 70's Show" as the character Kelso. He married Bruce Willis' ex-wife, Demi Moore.


----------



## Drudge (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

BIG DEAL. Someone photo shopped two flashlights in place of cigars :thumbsdow


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Photoshopped 100% P. Diddy is texting on a phone / playing a PS3, Ashton Kutcher is either holding on to his own cell phone or something else. “P. Diddy” no one would ever hold a flashlight like that, he’s got the tail cap “ok” but what’s up with him just resting it on the top of fingers:shakehead? And why is he squeezing on to / holding something invisible with his bottom two fingers:laughing:?


----------



## SleazyRider (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Solscud007 said:


> Are you serious? P. Diddy is the famous artist formerly called Puff Daddy. Ashton Kutcher made his fame for "That 70's Show" as the character Kelso. He married Bruce Willis' ex-wife, Demi Moore.


 
Thank you. I guess I need to get out of the house more often, so to speak.


----------



## sappyg (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

hmmmm.... if that was a pic of obama and putin you might have something. but... p ditty and that other guy? i don't get it.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Where did your GF find the photo?


----------



## WESBC (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

She found it on Twitter, here is the original link:

http://twitpic.com/9cljm

I don't use twitter myself, but it seems to have been uploaded by Demi Moore. I doubt she would upload a 'shopped pic of Ashton and Diddy holding flashlights. And if she did, that would make it more interesting, showing that she has some interest in these lights.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Tubig said:


> She found it on Twitter, here is the original link:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/9cljm
> 
> I don't use twitter myself, but it seems to have been uploaded by Demi Moore. I doubt she would upload a 'shopped pic of Ashton and Diddy holding flashlights. And if she did, that would make it more interesting, showing that she has some interest in these lights.



"Has mr Diddy got himself a real gold mag light there??"


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I do this kind of Photoshopping just for kicks, and if this is a Photoshopped pic, it was done by a very serious pro - I don't see any evidence that the image has been tampered with. The color tint is contiguous, there are no differing pixels, and the shading/shadows are correct. Aside from that, the image appears to have been captured on a low-quality cell phone camera - to get a convincing Photoshopped image, you work on it in high resolution and then scale it down to low res so the pixels "blend" better, not an option with a small cell phone image.

Altering the details of the picture would be a monumental task, as each person has their hands/fingers in a complex shape from the perspective of the camera; plus you'd have to have images of the flashlights in the exact orientation to fit the image.

I would say the odds are less than 1% that it's Photoshopped, and if it is "shooped", it was done by someone with military psy-ops grade Photoshopping skills who spent many hours on it.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Why do you doubt its legitimacy? Doesn't every guy talk about flashlights at social gatherings?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Here is a video from that party. If you look closely, at several points during the video you can see a light turned on inside the left front pocket of Ashton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuwT3dCxxDM


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I think that the light source in that video is likely a phone of some kind; it definitely seems rectangular. I doubt a surefire would be accidentally turned on in his pocket by anything in the video.

And unless Demi Moore is out to get us here at CPF, that was not photoshopped. That Twitter "feed" (or whatever they are called on twitter) seems to belong to her, and seems to have a lot of pictures of her and ashton kutcher together. Therefore, it is probably real.


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Tubig said:


> So I did quick search and didn't find anything, so if this is a repost, then my bad.
> 
> 
> My gf just showed me this.



Yeah, I'd say that it isn't photoshopped. It just looks like they're comparing the different types. Looks like P-Diddy's showing Kutcher the brand, and name, and Kutcher is showing off his Surefire. But yeah, why wouldn't they have flashlights. just because they're famous doesn't mean they don't have other interests/hobbies. Besides, I'd be willing to bet that some of those studio's they work in can be pretty dark in places. 
If it has been shopped, I'd say they were holding cigars. But, then, I've never seen anyone hold a cigar like that. (I have several friends who smoke med. (locally) priced cigars, despicable habit)


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Marduke said:


> Here is a video from that party. If you look closely, at several points during the video you can see a light turned on inside the left front pocket of Ashton.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuwT3dCxxDM



Yeah, a pretty bright light turned on in his pocket. Definitely looked like it was an LED.


----------



## WESBC (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Mjolnir said:


> I think that the light source in that video is likely a phone of some kind; it definitely seems rectangular. I doubt a surefire would be accidentally turned on in his pocket by anything in the video.




The light seems a little too bright to be a cell phone. And the beam doesn't seem to be that rectangular. Even with the guard around the tailcap of the E2D, mine's has been turned on accidentally in my pocket at least 2-3 times.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

The light getting turned on was probably the trigger that made Diddy take notice and be like "Dude, What the F* is in your pocket?"


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Actually Marduke, you are right. It WAS the flashlight.

In THIS video (which seems to be a few moments after the picture was taken), you can see Ashton shining one or two lights at the beginning (it is a bad camera angle). Then, you can clearly see him holding a light (probably the novatac) in his fist. Then, at about 8:10, someone says "you left your flashlight on" (after he swings across the pool), and he looks down at his pants.

I just skimmed through the video, so I probably missed other "sightings," But that picture is definitely 100% legit.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

LOL

Now he's going to make a song about bling-bling Novatecs and SF's...

...and how THIS FlSH IS STRAIGHT BALLER SON!

...the horror... the horror...


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

If you look at Demi Moore's I-phone screen as she holds it up to the camera, you can see that picture. 100% legit.


----------



## Morelite (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

So is the Novatac that Diddly is holding a Desert Tan model or is it a custom plated one?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



John_Galt said:


> If you look at Demi Moore's I-phone screen as she holds it up to the camera, you can see that picture. 100% legit.





Yep, right at 8:45 minutes.

It appears to be 100% real and I'm guessing he's got the desert tan Novatac. It's pretty interesting that a pair of our favorite lights show up in celebrity hands at a social event / fundraiser. They were obviously having fun with the lights.


----------



## mega_lumens (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I wouldn't be surprised if the Novatac is custom coated with bling bling for Diddy. It looks too gold and shiny for desert tan. I'm surprised how small and slim the E2DL is. For some reason, a lot of photos in reviews or on different forums don't accurately show the size of these lights.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

At about 8:42, Ashton shines the light at the camera. 
I think both of the lights may have been his, since he appears to be holding the novatac earlier in the video.

Also, you can't "gold anodize" something; that is not how anodizing works. Anodizing builds up a layer of aluminum oxide. it doesn't plate another metal onto the aluminum. You could theoretically plate aluminum with gold, but apparently you need to first "zincate it," then plate that with copper or nickel, which can then be gold plated. I seriously doubt anyone would do that just to gold plate a flashlight. The light would have to be deanodized first, so it would have no anodized coating and would be way more susceptible to scratching and corrosion.


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Maybe they will find their way to CPF. i mean, if you are going to take the time to learn how to use a novatac, then you have something going for this hobby.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SilentK said:


> Maybe they will find their way to CPF. i mean, if you are going to take the time to learn how to use a novatac, then you have something going for this hobby.



It's possible they are already here. There was a discussion a while ago on the list of celebrities who are known to lurk these halls.... 

....and the ones who are suspected to


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Marduke said:


> It's possible they are already here. There was a discussion a while ago on the list of celebrities who are known to lurk these halls....
> 
> ....and the ones who are suspected to



Where might this thread be?


----------



## Morelite (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Mjolnir said:


> At about 8:42, Ashton shines the light at the camera.
> I think both of the lights may have been his, since he appears to be holding the novatac earlier in the video.
> 
> Also, you can't "gold anodize" something; that is not how anodizing works. Anodizing builds up a layer of aluminum oxide. it doesn't plate another metal onto the aluminum. You could theoretically plate aluminum with gold, but apparently you need to first "zincate it," then plate that with copper or nickel, which can then be gold plated. I seriously doubt anyone would do that just to gold plate a flashlight. The light would have to be deanodized first, so it would have no anodized coating and would be way more susceptible to scratching and corrosion.


 
Several members here have done that with flashlights; Fivemega has sold custom gold plated Minimags, Data had a SPY005 gold plated, Don had some PD's gold plated and I'm sure there where others.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SilentK said:


> Where might this thread be?


 
It was in the Cafe IIRC


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Marduke said:


> It was in the Cafe IIRC



Found it, it was called "Why dont famous people post here" 

I wonder if they have any more high end lights


----------



## DM51 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SilentK said:


> Where might this thread be?


There's another one here.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I don't know about you guys, but I think this thread is hilarious. Of all the celebrities, who knew it would be P diddy and Ashton Kutcher caught with *real* flashlights?

I seriously cracked up when I saw the picture, lol.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

From the video it really seems like Ashton is the flashaholic. He shines the lights multiple times in the beginning, then shines the surefire at the camera at the end.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

just another 2 lads playing with stick like objects

sound familiar!


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Finally I can prove that flashaholism is normal... Ashton Kutcher is one of us!

Probably Obama is a flashaholic too...


----------



## SilentK (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Metatron said:


> just another 2 lads playing with stick like objects
> 
> sound familiar!



I myself, admit to nothing!  So that is the reason we are all here? 0_o. xD. I think this needs to go to the cafe. This is a little more off-topic than what we usually see in the "flashlight" section.



Federal LG said:


> Finally I can prove that flashaholism is normal... Ashton Kutcher is one of us!
> 
> Probably Obama is a flashaholic too...



If word about this got out on a show like inside edition, we would probably have sooo many more members here. i dont think that would be cool. i kind of like the little family that we have now.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Good Lord.
Famous flashaholics, what next.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Juggernaut said:


> Photoshopped 100% P. Diddy is texting on a phone / playing a PS3, Ashton Kutcher is either holding on to his own cell phone or something else. “P. Diddy” no one would ever hold a flashlight like that, he’s got the tail cap “ok” but what’s up with him just resting it on the top of fingers:shakehead? And why is he squeezing on to / holding something invisible with his bottom two fingers:laughing:?


 
I told you it was a real phote........
 
It's the end of the world! I'm putting on my tinfoil hat:tinfoil:.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Mjolnir said:


> From the video it really seems like Ashton is the flashaholic. He shines the lights multiple times in the beginning, then shines the surefire at the camera at the end.



+1 and I can tell by looking at the picture expecially the way Diddy is holding and looking at that light and by watching the video, this was before he had it on in his pocket. At the beginning, there are clearly 2 flashlights, one is an incan (the Surefire obviously) and the other one that Diddy's holding in the pic is the one on in the pocket.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I guess that means that flashlight collecting is not for dorks and nerds anymore.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Juggernaut said:


> I told you it was a real phote........
> 
> It's the end of the world! I'm putting on my tinfoil hat:tinfoil:.





LOL!!! Oh well, at least you can laugh about it. Hey, in a world that's often misrepresented it was a logical assumption until new evidence presented itself.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Hey guys,
We have come a long way since the Mag AA and most of us agree that there is some real utility to be gained from today's flashlights. Judging by the number of adds I see for various new flashlights as well as the inventory in stores these days, it would seem that many of the population are also figuring this out. Without light, we can't see. Some of these celebrities are pretty focused on seeing as well as being seen. I've watched a few of the CSI shows and some of those actors pull out a flashlight quicker than a flashaholic would; scripted or not!  Perhaps there is a subliminal message there giving birth to new potential flashaholics.....

To some extent, these new flashlights are going mainstream, don't you think? 

For what it's worth, the first and only name I recognized in this thread as a celebrity was Demi Moore. :tinfoil:

*EDIT: I meant to add that with his white pants, his Accidental Discharge there was pretty dang obvious! *


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Those damn kids and their Photoshop..


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



McGizmo said:


> *EDIT: I meant to add that with his white pants, his Accidental Discharge there was pretty dang obvious! *



my my, how low has the classy Don sunk...:nana:


----------



## Search (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

http://twitpic.com/9cljm -- Go here..

This comment might not be there when everyone else goes here but here is what a comment was:



> Has mr Diddy got himself a real gold mag light there??


I loled.

Here is another one for everyone to marvel over  It also means it's and E2D.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Original can be found here: http://x17online.com/celebrities/p_diddy/another_year_another_white_party-07052009.php


Oh yea, there is someone else who likes flashlights. Original can be found at Getty Images or some crap.






Someone needs to remind her to change the batteries in that 6P...

I've wasted an hour of my life looking for these pictures.


----------



## Chodes (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

So - I don't think they are into their lights like we are - it's just an anti paparazzi thing. I watched this video - noticed this in the blurb:

http://x17video.com/celebrity_video/p_diddy/p_diddys_star_studded_white_pa.php

"Kutcher flashes a laser in the eyes of photologs as he leaves"

So it's a LASER :shakehead
And what is a photolog? 

Watching the video you can clearly see the light being used to shine in the photographers faces / lenses. Comment made to photogs at the same time "come on guys we can't see" or similar.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I was thinking...

I am trying to show my flashlight to a friend or test out its beam characteristics and some &$%@^&*%# paparazzi is shining his spotlight at me. I would get very, very annoyed. And you know they are just waiting outside in the dark to ruin any flashlight fun I might have the urge to have.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

LMAO!!! That's a story that should be sent to Surefire!! I truly think the paparazzi were tactically disoriented.


----------



## nighttrails (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Federal LG said:


> Finally I can prove that flashaholism is normal... Ashton Kutcher is one of us!
> 
> Probably Obama is a flashaholic too...


 
Probably not Obama. Only last week in a presentation about energy efficiency did he state " I know light bulbs may not be sexy..." Doesn't sound like a flashaholic... unless he's a hardcore LED guy and churning the incan vs. LED debate.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

LOL, someone asked him if he "got it at 'toys r us." Are they carrying surefires now? 

They definitely are into lights to some degree, since they were comparing them at the party, where there wouldn't be paparazzi. 

Perhaps next time he should bring a light with a strobe?
:devil:

Strobe may or may not work against attackers, but it definitely works against paparazzi and their cameras.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Anyone else see the obvious opportunity to market some seriously bling'd out lights to celebrities? haha


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Yes, I'm sure a lot of the guys here could "hook them up" with lights that would permanently break the paparazzis' cameras...

At least ones better than that "laser" that Ashton bought at "toys r us."


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I wouldnt be surprsied if they got home, logged onto thier computers to check selfbuilt's latest reviews, only to find thier name on the top of the general discussion forum.....

If i were as rich as P. Diddy, i would Definetly get me some custom gold plated lights. 

FWIW, Nake (IIRC) custom gold plated a P1D

Crenshaw


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

The thing that makes me doubt their knowledge is the fact that Ashton only has an incan surefire; not even a high output LED. Even for that size, he could get something much brighter, especially with an LED.
Someone needs to let him know about the options


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Mjolnir said:


> The thing that makes me doubt their knowledge is the fact that Ashton only has an incan surefire; not even a high output LED. Even for that size, he could get something much brighter, especially with an LED.
> Someone needs to let him know about the options



That gold on IS his, I think that Diddy gifted that light to Ashton as I can definately tell that Diddy is looking at the finish of the light and Ashton has like a  look to the eye that you can see and that light is the one on in the video. I think he doesn't quite know how to use it, but I think he was comparing it to the E2D.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



StarHalo said:


> Those damn kids and their Photoshop..


 
!


----------



## cue003 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Nice one StarHalo....


----------



## SleazyRider (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Paul Revere was a flashaholic. So was Thomas Edison.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SleazyRider said:


> Paul Revere was a flashaholic. So was Thomas Edison.



One if by land, two if by sea?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



SleazyRider said:


> So was Thomas Edison.


I would say he was the ORIGINAL flashaholic.... 

Crenshaw


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Sgt. LED said:


> Good Lord.
> Famous flashaholics, what next.




Wow, I was wondering what this thread was all about and didn't really believe that flashlights and P-Diddy / Ashton Kutcher would ever be said in the same sentence... until I checked out the video and the twitter page. Well, I guess 'celebs' can also have other hobbies like the rest of us... I wonder if they collect them or if they simply came across a cool, bling gadget. Funny that Ashton Kutcher seems to be edc'ing the SF on several occasions. 

Btw, assuming the pic of Lindsay Lohan is legit, does anyone know why she was holding a flashlight like that? Fending off paparazzi?


----------



## SleazyRider (Jul 6, 2009)

*Don't try this at home ...*



Crenshaw said:


> I would say he was the ORIGINAL flashaholic....
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Yes, pretty close. But back in the 19th century, they also fooled around with carbon arc lighting; which inspired me, as a curious child, to extract the carbon rods from two D-cells, sharpen them in a pencil sharpener, and clamp them in the jaws of automotive jumper cables. I placed them in the middle of a reflective box lined with dozens of makeup mirrors that I garbaged-picked from a local plastics factory. It was powered by two 12-volt automotive batteries in series, and when I struck up an arc, the light was beyond belief. After several nights of my turning the nighttime into day, my neighbors called the cops, which put an end to my experimentation, but not my curiosity. The year was 1967.

So don't be fooled by my "unenlightened" status: I am the consummate flashaholic!

:devil:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Federal LG said:


> Finally I can prove that flashaholism is normal... Ashton Kutcher is one of us! ...




So you think Ashton Kutcher is _normal?!?!?!_ :thinking:


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Tubig said:


> I believe this was shot at Diddy's "White Party" for the 4th of July



hahaha, what a boring looking party.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Marduke said:


> It's possible they are already here. There was a discussion a while ago on the list of celebrities who are known to lurk these halls....
> 
> ....and the ones who are suspected to




I'm not admitting to anything 


In all seriousness... what's wrong with using the anonymity of the web to pursue a hobby/passion & rub shoulders (virtually of course) with similarly like minded individuals without having to worry about whether or not it's gonna' end up on someone's camera phone OR Youtube? :thinking:

Viva La Flashlight! :devil:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



John_Galt said:


> Yeah, a pretty bright light turned on in his pocket. Definitely looked like it was an LED.



+1


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

You know there may be a reason Lohan and Kutcher are carrying incan's. I remember hearing quite a few times that cameras pick up incandescent light way better than LED's and if their main intentions are to fend off paparazzi then why not have an incan? Somebody should introduce them to lumens factory though :thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

What a cool thread 

In regards to the


> The thing that makes me doubt their knowledge is the fact that Ashton only has an incan surefire; not even a high output LED


 comment, there's many of us who are biased one way or the other as to led/incan preference. Many pros/cons to either; so it's hard to make an inference as to them being uninformed just because of the E2D incan.


----------



## computernut (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I believe the camera sensors are extra sensitive to green light and LEDs don't put out much in the way in the green spectrum. I think the main thing that screws up the photographers is 1) Bright light causes the metering to underexpose the shot 2) The bright light confuses the focus sensors as they work on contrast and if everything is bright it can't get a good lock 3) The different colour temperature of the light is going to mess up their white balance when mixed with different light sources (not a big deal to fix). The best light to use would be a really bright floody one so you don't have to wave it around as much. I think incan vs LED doesn't matter as much as the brightness as you are trying to mess them up not light yourself up with a pleasing light 



gsxrac said:


> You know there may be a reason Lohan and Kutcher are carrying incan's. I remember hearing quite a few times that cameras pick up incandescent light way better than LED's and if their main intentions are to fend off paparazzi then why not have an incan? Somebody should introduce them to lumens factory though :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

anyone else see this? hahah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaII...1A4442C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45

Crenshaw


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Crenshaw said:


> anyone else see this? hahah
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaII...1A4442C8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45
> 
> Crenshaw



:twothumbs That's genius, but couldn't they just counter that with a filter that blocks IR light?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



defloyd77 said:


> couldn't they just counter that with a filter that blocks IR light?


:thinking: Hmmm, I thought that night-vision mode on most cameras operated on IR wavelengths


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



brighterisbetter said:


> :thinking: Hmmm, I thought that night-vision mode on most cameras operated on IR wavelengths



You're right, but I'm not sure if they are using night vision mode when they are using flashes. I dunno lol.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



defloyd77 said:


> You're right, but I'm not sure if they are using night vision mode when they are using flashes. I dunno lol.


good point


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

i was thinking more of attaching a hip-carried battery back, and MCE/P7 where those LEDs are.

Would make you look like some kind of angel on camera

Crenshaw


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Those are clever glasses! I believe some of the video cameras use their own IR source in "night mode" but they are probably still completely sensitive to visible light as well. I think the key here is that any light source directed at the camera puts the subject in a backlit situation that is difficult to get decent exposure on. If the person is waving the light around then this makes it really difficult for the camera to adapt to. Our eyes in many ways are superior to cameras in terms of dynamic range of illumination and our ability to perceive. We know how difficult it is for us to see when a bright flashlight is shining in our face! 

It looks like these guys have come up with a pretty effective means of thwarting the unwanted camera intrusions! :thumbsup: The IR solution is nice because it doesn't overwhelm the vision of other people. On the other hand, I believe the energy from the IR may be destructive to people's eyes and they don't even know they are being subjected to it! Not certain on this but it might be an issue.


----------



## soli (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Given that Demi Moore posted the original pic, I think, as most have come to the conclusion, it's safe to say the pic is real.

If anyone here has a twitter account they could try asking Ashton Kutcher about the lights, might be fun to confirm what the are and why they carry them


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I think yall are missing the main factor, those glasses dont have an Oakley or D&G symbol anywhere on them, how are you gonna convince celebs to wear em? And how goofy are they gonna look when the batteries run dead and they dont know it and the paparazzi snaps a pic of em in some goofy alien glasses?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



gsxrac said:


> I think yall are missing the main factor, those glasses dont have an Oakley or D&G symbol anywhere on them, how are you gonna convince celebs to wear em? And how goofy are they gonna look when the batteries run dead and they dont know it and the paparazzi snaps a pic of em in some goofy alien glasses?



anyone else think a CPF special edition of Oakley's are in order?



considering that there are Shades with MP3 players, why not flashlights too?

Crenshaw


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I'd much rather have Oakley's Red project cross-pollinate with their sunglasses line. I'm thinking of M-frame night-vision glasses right now.


----------



## m16a (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



soli said:


> Given that Demi Moore posted the original pic, I think, as most have come to the conclusion, it's safe to say the pic is real.
> 
> If anyone here has a twitter account they could try asking Ashton Kutcher about the lights, might be fun to confirm what the are and why they carry them




I seriously doubt I would get a personal reply, but if people really want me to, I can ask..


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Hey I think thatd be cool. I pretty much figured as soon as I saw it that it was an E2D but itd still be cool to know why they are carrying them. Are they paparazzi weapons or do they actually find them useful throughout their daily routine like all of us do?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Maybe they just think lights are cool...


Just like us! :shrug:


----------



## soli (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



m16a said:


> I seriously doubt I would get a personal reply, but if people really want me to, I can ask..



Yeah looking at the amount of people he has following getting a response may be a tall order, but it would be nice to see what happened. You could always ask the photographer, Demi Moore, or the cohort P. Diddy at the same time, to increase the chances.

Of course I could always get off my *** and sign up and try do it my self...


----------



## m16a (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



soli said:


> Yeah looking at the amount of people he has following getting a response may be a tall order, but it would be nice to see what happened. You could always ask the photographer, Demi Moore, or the cohort P. Diddy at the same time, to increase the chances.
> 
> Of course I could always get off my *** and sign up and try do it my self...



If someone crafts the question, I will ask it! Soli, care to PM me on that?


----------



## soli (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



m16a said:


> If someone crafts the question, I will ask it! Soli, care to PM me on that?



PM sent. who knew getting something meaningful into 140 characters was so difficult.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*


----------



## m16a (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I've sent Soli's message. Kutcher appears to be a huge twitterer, so assuming he even pays attention to what non famous people say, we should see either a response or no response fairly soon. I'll let you guys know if I get any response.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I'm not really suprised by this... :twothumbs

These guys spend a lot of time in the "nightlife". Its dark at night.

With Diddy and his hoes, and Kutcher wining and dining Demi, you need a solid EDC light. 

Incan is no problem to Kutcher, he has got plenty of $$$ for batts, as well as a nice toothed bezel should trouble arise.

If your Sean "Puffy" Combs, you gotta come with the bling. doesnt matter if its your Diamond studded pimp cup full of Hennesy, or a flashlight. Thats why its gold.

I'm gonna Twitter Kutcher with a link to Ra lights, maybe someone could Gold Plate the Bezel for diddy. :naughty:


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Search said:


> http://twitpic.com/9cljm -- Go here..



Best comment in that website:

_*"Nice to see that neither fame nor fortune can separate us from our primal flashoholicism."*_ 

:devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

You know, I've looked at that picture over and over again, and apparently I'm not seeing what everyone else seems to. Is the Novatac really gold-plated? To me, it looks like their 120M version, the desert sand color. Maybe I'm just not looking closely enough.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



brighterisbetter said:


> You know, I've looked at that picture over and over again, and apparently I'm not seeing what everyone else seems to. Is the Novatac really gold-plated? To me, it looks like their 120M version, the desert sand color. Maybe I'm just not looking closely enough.



+1...high hopes for a gold one...wouldn't he want it in platinum with ice (diamonds) for the bezel? lol


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

I agree with the idea that _both _lights are Kutcher's...the video shows that he had _both _lights before he was talking to Puffy. I think he was just showing off his toys to Puffy. :shrug:


----------



## bansuri (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



Federal LG said:


> Best comment in that website:
> 
> _*"Nice to see that neither fame nor fortune can separate us from our primal flashoholicism."*_
> 
> :devil:



Thank you Sir!
I truly believe that it _is_ as primal as sex, food, and self-preservation. (probably would be considered a component of self-preservation but can lead to food and, in a primitive environment, food could lead to sex.) 
Speaking as a man I can say that you need to have _control_ over these things and marketers understand that, hence - sex sells, food sells, self-preservation sells... or am I just trying to justify buying all these lights? !


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

You´re welcome.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OcTj3DduWc&feature=related

In that video, P diddy is on the Mic talking with the novatac in his left hand, looks really gold to me..this is from 0:39-1:02

and at 2:21 ashton flashes a flashlight..too short and no strike bezel. so its not teh E2d, maybe its the novatac? i cant tell..maybe he carries 3 lights? LOL


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Wow, what a couple of dorks, they carry flashlights to a party and break them out in daylight to play with. If that doesn't make them flashaholics, I don't know what will. 

ninjaboigt you're right, that looks gold to me.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

That does look fairly gold, but then again it could be a pretty cheap camera that is being used, and everyone wearing white could throw off the color balance.


----------



## etc (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

The lifestyles of the rich and famous.

It's another world. 

How much is that house worth (where the party is)? 10 mil? Just the pool itself is almost olympic size. The light effects must have been expensive to set up as everything else. Geez. 

Kutcher commands a cool 14 mil per movie. Just unreal. Demi has been buying vast areas in Montana, the last I heard a few years ago. Hollywood in general has been buying Montana.

These people won't work a day in their lives. Oh sure they work hard at shooting films, but hm....

Anyway thanks for the peak at the high-life.

Oh yeah these are real pics of lites.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



ninjaboigt said:


> In that video, P diddy is on the Mic talking with the novatac in his left hand, looks really gold to me..this is from 0:39-1:02
> 
> and at 2:21 ashton flashes a flashlight..too short and no strike bezel. so its not teh E2d, maybe its the novatac? i cant tell..maybe he carries 3 lights? LOL



That one almost looks like a black incan. Also the one that Diddy has in this vid does look like the same one in the pic. Hmm the plot thickens. 

I think they need them for white clothes hunting. Keep an eye out for beamshots done on a famous person's back.


----------



## southernstar (May 7, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



brighterisbetter said:


> You know, I've looked at that picture over and over again, and apparently I'm not seeing what everyone else seems to. Is the Novatac really gold-plated? To me, it looks like their 120M version, the desert sand color. Maybe I'm just not looking closely enough.





Toohotruk said:


> I agree with the idea that _both _lights are Kutcher's...the video shows that he had _both _lights before he was talking to Puffy. I think he was just showing off his toys to Puffy. :shrug:



The Novatac was specially made for Sean Combs. It is gold plated with his name engraved where the serial number would be. The light was hand delivered to him at the party by the president of Novatac.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (May 7, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*



LightJaguar said:


> I guess that means that flashlight collecting is not for dorks and nerds anymore.



IIRC, Ashton was actually an engineering major in college.


----------



## abarth_1200 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

2 American brands and easily available in America torches so im saying that its for real


----------



## StarHalo (May 7, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

My pic was hosted on another service and got removed, gotta repost -


----------



## LG&M (May 7, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Should having these two light light make us feel better about our obsession? Whats the big deal?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 8, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*


----------



## Stress_Test (May 8, 2010)

*Re: P-Diddy and Ashton Kutcher*

Just a quick note about lights vs. paparazzi:

It seems that a lot of cameras can pick up infrared wavelengths as well as visible light. Ever pointed a tv remote at a camcorder and noticed the bright blue beam on the video that you can't see with your eyes? 

I found this out at work also with some black and white cameras, comparing LED lighting and halogen work lights. The massive amount of IR coming out of the halogens makes them appear much brighter in the camera view, whereas by eye it's not as dramatic a difference. 

So for "blinding" paparazzi cameras, the incan probably is the best choice after all. 



Kinda makes you wonder about all those incan vs. led beamshot photos now, doesn't it??


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 8, 2010)

I haven't read through all the posts here but I did recently watched an interview of Kutcher on the web and he pulled out a CQC-14, even waved it! So as far as this photo's validity I believe it's real and I'm getting the impression that Ashton is into knives and lights and hell he's probably a member on a few of these forums? 

Here it is! Here's the link. Start watching from 38:00 in.

http://revision3.com/diggnation/lasvegasspread


----------



## burgessdi (May 8, 2010)

What lites? All I see is eye candy 
:naughty:


----------



## 276 (May 8, 2010)

Good advertisement for Emerson.


----------



## sfca (May 8, 2010)

Frankly, I don't give a #$%* about ashton kutcher. 
Nor do I care about Diddy. That guys ego is so inflated.. I'm surprised he doesn't just float up into the atmosphere.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 9, 2010)

You forget...he used to be called "Puffy," but that was when his ego was a little smaller. Kutcher isn't much different. :shakehead


----------



## DM51 (May 9, 2010)

Whatever the topic was (was it something to do with Flanders?) this is heading off it :green:


----------



## StarHalo (May 9, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Whatever the topic was (was it something to do with Flanders?) this is heading off it :green:



Eh? Original topic was the image of Ashton Kutcher and P Diddy holding flashlights..


----------



## defloyd77 (May 9, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Whatever the topic was (was it something to do with Flanders?) this is heading off it :green:



LMAO!!! Yeah I just noticed the Diddly thing before I read this, but it still made cola come out my nose. Thanks for that, it severely stung like a diddly.

Also, Diddy was originally Puff Daddy (also Puffy for short), then P. Diddy, then Diddy.


----------



## SleazyRider (May 9, 2010)

So do they sing country, or western?


----------



## knightrider (May 9, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Whatever the topic was (was it something to do with Flanders?) this is heading off it :green:



Nice one! Had to think about it for a second though.


----------



## ckc (May 9, 2010)

Here is another related..


----------



## defloyd77 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, what a fierce look Kutcher has going there.


----------



## knightrider (May 9, 2010)

That is definitely a Surefire E2D Defender (incan) he is using.

I would get a kick out of talking to him about flashlights and not about anything celebrity or hollywood, it would kind of be like talking to Jay Leno about cars or motorcycles and not who he knows, etc.


----------



## StarHalo (May 9, 2010)

knightrider said:


> I would get a kick out of talking to him about flashlights and not about anything celebrity or hollywood, it would kind of be like talking to Jay Leno about cars or motorcycles and not who he knows, etc.



That's assuming either of them aren't already here..


----------



## nbp (May 9, 2010)

Halo is Kutcher! You ARE from California.... :naughty: 

Your wife is pretty hott...:kiss:


----------



## StarHalo (May 10, 2010)

nbp said:


> Halo is Kutcher! You ARE from California.... :naughty:
> 
> Your wife is pretty hott...:kiss:



Eh, I'm more like Bruce than Ashton. My wife _is_ hot though..


----------

